# Info wanted on Milan pls



## staceyv22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi
My family and I are moving to Milan the beginning of Jan 2011, if there are any english people living there or in the vicinty is there any info you could give me about the whole italian way of life i am so nervous and not sure what to expect any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------

